# Fattie Question



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd like to do a breakfast fattie and wondered if I could do it tonight and reheat it in the am or is it better to just get up early and do it?

For the filling I'm doing scrambled eggs, garlic herb cream cheese, mushrooms and a little 5 cheese blend.  I'm wrapping it in Jimmy Dean low fat sausage.  (LOL...I know, I know...all that cheese...why bother with the low fat sausage!)


----------



## ron50 (Jun 7, 2008)

KC:

They are perfectly fine reheated, in fact they will taste even smokier the next day.

They even freeze well.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Very nice!  Thanks.  I'm going to throw it on at the tail of my brisket and ribs.  

One more question...How many scrambled eggs should I whip up to put in it do you think?


----------



## ron50 (Jun 7, 2008)

Depends on how many you think you want, lol. I know that is no help is it. 

I would think if you are using a 1 lb chubb of sausage and you are adding other ingredients 4 should be enough. More sausage or you want the egg to dominate go with 6.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks again Ron!


----------



## craig chamberlain (Jun 7, 2008)

i like my FATTYS the next day.I slice mine and pan fry just for a short time,just enough to get a crust on each side,yum!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 7, 2008)

That sounds Yummo!!!


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 19, 2008)

Spam reported.


----------



## buck wheezer (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I just saw Kung-Fu Panda with the kids, and I worked out this morning, so I'm feeling extra vigilant. Don't have a CCW, so I'm pickin' em off on the internet.

We're all in this together.


----------



## seboke (Jun 19, 2008)

Slice and griddle em up the next day like CC said.  Heck, I think it was him that gave me that idea in the first place.  Till then I'd just nuke a couple of slices - not bad either BTW!


----------



## erain (Jun 19, 2008)

i like mine best after letting them rest wrapped and toweled for an hour or so, i also like them best next day reheated nuked, i also like them best shaving off thin slice and eating cold. i have never tried the fry pan yet but imagine i probably like them best like that too!!!!! it dont matter they are just plain good!!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

I did my first one this morning (5:30AM start so I could bring it to work).  I put up q-view and descriptions.  Check it out here:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18823

Good luck with it.


----------

